# FS 1984 Nissan Datsun 300zx turbo 50th auto



## 1984Datsun300ZXturbo (Apr 8, 2012)

120 km's
mint shape
t top
No rust 
Black Leather
auto
$7999

1984 Nissan Datsun 50th Anniversary 300ZX Turbo Coupe Clean - Toronto (GTA) Cars For Sale - Kijiji Toronto (GTA) Canada.

Pm Me here or call 416-409-0182 or email [email protected]
If it was manual i would have kept it


----------

